# Ufile doesn't generate needed form 'TPF-1.U-V' for QC return



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

This year my wife took a job in Montreal so we're filing our first Quebec return. *UFile *generated both the federal return and the Quebec return, but it didn't include the form called *'TPF-1.U-V'* which, according to Revenu Quebec's own website is required (See here: http://www.revenuquebec.ca/en/citoyen/impots/dec_courante/transmission/poste.aspx)

After looking around, I found that someone using the online version of _TurboTax _also has the same issue:

TPF-1.U-V missing from file using turbotax online


So, *both UFile and TurboTax* don't generate this form which Revenu Quebec's website says is needed for paper returns. We really would prefer to file a full paper return so we can include receipts and such showing some different 'other income' amounts and because of other complexities of our situation.

The only thing i found that might make this make any sense is this one line in the assembly guide of UFile:

*Taxpayers are no longer required to submit the computer-generated version of the income tax return to the Ministry of Revenue*, provided that they submit a duly signed copy of form TPF-1.W-V. Taxpayers are required, however, to keep the computer-generated return for a period of 6 years (s. 35.1 of an Act respecting the Ministere du Revenu).

Perhaps by 'computer-generated version' they mean TPF-1.U-V.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------

